# help sexing tegu!



## woeisleticia (Jul 15, 2014)

Hello! I have a columbian tegu, not sure of his age or when i'll be able to sex him but im guessing hes almost a year old? i got him in march and hes grown a lot since then, hes a few inches short of 2 feet. but i have a picture and was wondering what you guys thought about its sex?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 16, 2014)

_Not the best pic to tell, legs need to be up or just out of the way for full vent view. Another thing you can do is watch when they poop if you get a chance. Males will start to invert their hemipenes as they mature and leave sperm plugs._


----------



## woeisleticia (Jul 16, 2014)

heres another pic but idk


----------



## woeisleticia (Jul 16, 2014)

and also heres my other tegu i need help with


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 26, 2014)

little young to tell how old are they?
i also need help with mine for sexing?


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 26, 2014)

you be able to feel for the sex too there is female videos on that


----------



## jeremy flanagan (Jul 26, 2014)

youtube videos*


----------



## Moriah Formica (Nov 17, 2016)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> _Not the best pic to tell, legs need to be up or just out of the way for full vent view. Another thing you can do is watch when they poop if you get a chance. Males will start to invert their hemipenes as they mature and leave sperm plugs._



Hi! I'm new to this site and joined because I wanted a second opinion. My argentine black and white tegu is 5 months old and was sold to me as a female because I ordered a female. But as "she" is growing I start to think more and more she's a male. "She" has very prominent femoral pores and I could've sworn I saw two BBs by the vent. Here's a pic


----------



## Moriah Formica (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Roadkill (Nov 17, 2016)

woeisleticia - looks like a female
jeremy flanagan - obese
Moriah Formica - appears to be a male


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 27, 2016)

hard to tell can you feel anything?


----------



## Moriah Formica (Nov 27, 2016)

Reptaholic said:


> hard to tell can you feel anything?


Yes two little pimple like things. He's only 5 months and I can feel little bumps.


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 28, 2016)

mazeltof! it's a boy!


----------



## Moriah Formica (Nov 28, 2016)

Reptaholic said:


> mazeltof! it's a boy!


Haha I knew it!


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 28, 2016)

Moriah, that last picture is pretty darned good, really stresses what I keep trying to say to people - an enlarged scale or two, with a ring of smaller scales, while females just have the regular, uninterrupted rows. In neonates and juveniles, those scales aren't thickened, but they are still there in that pattern.


----------

